# Bucks meet cruise to Ace cafe meet **TONIGHT**



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

As this is pretty much going to be the next 'Bucks' meet how about we get as many Bucks and Does to meet up for a cruise down to the Ace Cafe on the 13th?

Do you reckon we should meet up in the car park at the Mulberry Bush :twisted: :lol:

NaughTTy
phodge
JAF_225TT
thebears
Dr.Phibes
Lottie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds good to me!! That should pee them off nicely!! :twisted:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> As this is pretty much going to be the next 'Bucks' meet how about we get as many Bucks and Does to meet up for a cruise down to the Ace Cafe on the 13th?
> 
> Do you reckon we should meet up in the car park at the Mulberry Bush :twisted: :lol:


If it was thr 27th then yes, if not i'm going to struggle for the 13th!

Mulberry bush "dougnuts" in the car park :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > As this is pretty much going to be the next 'Bucks' meet how about we get as many Bucks and Does to meet up for a cruise down to the Ace Cafe on the 13th?
> ...


I wondered if you would be able to make it - you're south coasting that week aren't you? Checking out some more sites of the canine variety? :lol: :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Yeah Yeah, off to Blue rinse Bournemouth then to France on the Thursday, will also miss the Kneesworth meet.


----------



## JAF_225TT (Apr 27, 2006)

put me down for that ... The Ace Cafe meet ... not the canine chasing !!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Paul going to be a push, but stick me down for the crusie, i'll run in and get the pepper pots if you keep me engine running!!! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Paul going to be a push, but stick me down for the crusie, i'll run in and get the pepper pots if you keep me engine running!!! :lol:


Excellent news mate - Blue rinse doggers will have to wait :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

As this meet is looking like it's going to be really busy I think we should arrive as early as possible. Personally I would like to get there for around 7pm which will mean leaving the Mulberry Bush no later than 6:30 (preferably earlier). How does that fit in with everybody else?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Might have to skip out of work early.....oh dear!!!!

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Might have to skip out of work early.....oh dear!!!!
> 
> :wink:


Shame :roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> As this meet is looking like it's going to be really busy I think we should arrive as early as possible. Personally I would like to get there for around 7pm which will mean leaving the Mulberry Bush no later than 6:30 (preferably earlier). How does that fit in with everybody else?





phodge said:


> Might have to skip out of work early.....oh dear!!!!
> 
> :wink:


skipping out of work, doughnuts in the car park, and doggin.......

.......lol, god the Bucks people are just the best!

we are up to 37 cars at the moment so try to get there early!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm leaving early as possible........Need to get the best viewing position [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

As mentioned in a different thread, I will certainly hope to come along and show of the new addition :wink:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I should be around for this, the Ace Cafe looks very cool! 

Can a QS join the convoy? 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm going to try to get there but will probably go straight from work


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

LoTTie said:


> I should be around for this, the Ace Cafe looks very cool!
> 
> Can a QS join the convoy? 8)


I'm sure we can squeeze you in Lottie :wink: Look forward to seeing you 



R6B TT said:


> I'm going to try to get there but will probably go straight from work


OK Rob see you there 8)

That's 2 MKIIs so far I think.

Have both ofyou signed up on the Ace Cafe thread too?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

LoTTie said:


> I should be around for this, the Ace Cafe looks very cool!
> 
> Can a QS join the convoy? 8)





R6B TT said:


> I'm going to try to get there but will probably go straight from work


Ill add LoTTe and Rob to the list, your both getting told off (reflected by your smiles) for not mentioning it on the main Ace thread


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Any final details Paul on timing, given the number of cars we may need to get there early for some top spaces, with the best views :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What do you think would be a good time everyone - 6:15 or 6:30? I can't really get there any earlier than 6:15 to be honest.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

in case you guys havent seen this post

################################################

OK Guys

Well I have spoken with Claire at Ace Cafe and she has agreed to help in having the first ever â€˜TTOC / Ace CafÃ© Car of the Nightâ€™!!!! I can imagine the excitement in each of you, now donâ€™t worry itâ€™s a November evening meet and I know you will all have to drive there so its not cleanliness that the cars will be judged on (bad luck Kam ).

With regards to the judging, NO you cannot buy me off (Paul & John), the reason for this is the that it will be you yourselves doing the judging .

You will all be issued with a voting slip on entrance, (now as I will most likely be doing this myself, if I donâ€™t give you one, its YOUR job to get one off me ). You will have to vote for your favorite and also your second favorite car of the night, and once all the votes are counted the winner will be announced.

Again, a BIG thanks to Claire who has offered the Prizes on the night to the winning car!

This really shows the support that Ace CafÃ© have for us and I feel they are really going the extra mile with us so lets make sure everybody is behaved, and donâ€™t worry about eating before you come. The chiefâ€™s are really good, I can personally vouch for the â€˜bangers and mashâ€™ mmmmmm.

So any last minute mods get them sorted and good luck to everyone on Monday.!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

6:15 sounds good to me. Means I can get out of work even earlier!!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

phodge said:


> 6:15 sounds good to me. Means I can get out of work even earlier!!


dont you ever do any work??

i bet the people in the office think you are on flexi-time! :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TTej said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > 6:15 sounds good to me. Means I can get out of work even earlier!!
> ...


Not if I can help it. Do you..?? :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

phodge said:


> Not if I can help it. Do you..?? :wink:


Unfortunatly i work for myself so i have to work  or bye bye TT


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Is that 6.15 at the Mulberry, if so paul 5.45 at our usual carpark :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Is that 6.15 at the Mulberry, if so paul 5.45 at our usual carpark :wink:


Aye 

Leave the dogs at home though :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Is that 6.15 at the Mulberry, if so paul 5.45 at our usual carpark :wink:
> ...


If the TT's rockin, DONT come a knockin!

perverts! :lol: :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTej said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...































:-* :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Is that 6.15 at the Mulberry, if so paul 5.45 at our usual carpark :wink:
> ...


Dont know who got the idea of dogs.....It was Tej and my misses talking about dogging all night :evil:

Do you think i should be worried :?:

Someone told me TTej was, well you know :wink:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

thebears said:


> Is that 6.15 at the Mulberry, if so paul 5.45 at our usual carpark :wink:


6.15 should be fine for me...had a horror today that I may have to go to Liverpool that night (I am working there the next day) but I am hatching a fiendish plan to avoid that!! 

Do you have the postcode of The Mulberry Bush etc for ole Tom Tom? 8)

And Road Angels required as well I hear as the North Circular is awash with scameras....? :? :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

LoTTie said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Is that 6.15 at the Mulberry, if so paul 5.45 at our usual carpark :wink:
> ...


This is the Mulberry bush address Emma. 
21 Amersham Road, Coleshill, Amersham, Buckinghamshire HP7 0LB Tel. 01494 726754 (It's actually on the A355 main road - not on Magpie Lane, Coleshill as it appears on the map and sat nav systems.

As for the North Circular - you'll struggle to get over the speed limit at that time of night and it's only a very short distance from Hanger Lane


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

thebears said:


> Dont know who got the idea of dogs.....It was Tej and my misses talking about dogging all night :evil:
> 
> Do you think i should be worried :?:
> 
> Someone told me TTej was, well you know :wink:


It was her who was telling me the stories of sneeking up on people in forests! :lol:

wait till your honeymoon, two weeks of visiting every car park in the area!
lol


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TTej said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Dont know who got the idea of dogs.....It was Tej and my misses talking about dogging all night :evil:
> ...


Nicely avoided the real point Tej


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

thebears said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


lol coming ftom the man who is soiling my good name with PM's sent to the wrong person! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

See you all later  8)


----------

